# Big Game vs Ande



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I read the posts about what line was best for a shock leader and it got my curiosity up as I was using 50 lb Ande only for the shock leader and also for tying all my rigs. I never broke one but tying with 50 lb Ande was not an easy think to do, so I thought I would give Berkely Big Game a shot.

As I am inland not on the SC coast, the heaviest Big Game I could fine was 40lb clear at the local Sportsman Warehouse here in Columbia, SC.

I took it home and began retying all my rigs with the BG and man what a difference there was. The knots tied easy and the line memory was no where near as bad as with Ande and the stretch was much better too.

I am now a converted man,,,,but am up for other line suggestions and also what is the best color.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Another Big Game fan here. I'm a terrible knot tyer, but with the BG, it's much easier.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

40# TBG is plenty strong, for shockers and rigs.

Unless you are a VERY strong caster, there is no need for anything heavier...Literally THOUSANDS of casts, and I've never snapped a #40 TBG leader. Even up to 8 oz. payload. 

I guess I'm not strong enough...:redface:


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

This is an eye-opener!

Being new to the shock leader thing, I thought you had to have 80-100LB tied on for a shock line!

I'm inland, too, so it's hard to find 80-100LB locally.

So 40-50 should be OK? what about snells for the hooks on a drum rig - 40-50LB OK for those, too, or should I go heavier??

(sorry for hijacking the thread!)


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have both and use Ande most of the time,


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I've used both and I agree tying knots with Ande 50# is more difficult than the Big Game.

Anybody use any other line for their leader? I might have to switch to fluorocarbon permanently if it is easier to tie knots.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My biggest complain with Ande is line memory and stiffness, which as everyone said so far, it makes knot tying a pain. Big Game is still top dog as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*What a about line Color*

What about Line Color,,,there is clear, green, lite green, blue, red etc.

I also read somewhere that Pink is the first color to disappear underwater in the light spectrum. Whats the scoop on all that,,,does color make a difference.

High Vis to the fisherman's eys is not a factor because with either a leader or a rig, it is going to be all under water.:fishing:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Railroader said:


> 40# TBG is plenty strong, for shockers and rigs.
> 
> Unless you are a VERY strong caster, there is no need for anything heavier...Literally THOUSANDS of casts, and I've never snapped a #40 TBG leader. Even up to 8 oz. payload.
> 
> I guess I'm not strong enough...:redface:


Check out this website I just found where they seriously tested BG vs Ande and BG won hands down and backs up what Railroader has to say.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtrilenebiggame50.html


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive never used anything but ande. i love the way it performs int he sense that i've never had an issue with it. i tried bg hi test once and wasnt thrilled. cajun was terrible esp when fishing in cold.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I've used both and I agree tying knots with Ande 50# is more difficult than the Big Game.
> 
> Anybody use any other line for their leader? I might have to switch to fluorocarbon permanently if it is easier to tie knots.


Hey SeaSalt,

I've only tried the PLine flavour of flouro, but the BG is soooooo much easier to tie. That being said, I love the flouro capabilities though.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fireline20 said:


> Check out this website I just found where they seriously tested BG vs Ande and BG won hands down and backs up what Railroader has to say.
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtrilenebiggame50.html


cool test. i would love if someone did a test with abrasion with SAND. your shocker definatley gets a workout...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cuda line.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

now are we talking about using regular spools of line for leaders and rigs, or mono "leader" line? I've been using BG fishing line for shock leaders and it is definitely better than ande line, but I use ande leader material for rigs and such and haven't had any probs. with it. Haven't tried the BG leader material though.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The irgs I tie for myself are made with berkley. Ande dry rots way too quick, especially the pink. That's been my experience.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the stiffness of Ande for tying dropper loop rigs. The droopers turn out straighter and more rigid.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

NEIV164Owl said:


> This is an eye-opener!
> 
> Being new to the shock leader thing, I thought you had to have 80-100LB tied on for a shock line!
> 
> ...



For Shock I use 40-60 with various brands but always clear. Kinda depends on what is available when I need it.

For actual leader. Drum 80lb is the bottom that I use. Mono 80-125lb test again kinda depending on what is readily available when I get it. I prefer 80lb Flouro when I can get it. On and use actual leader material no fishing line there is a big difference.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Digger - thanks. That is good to know. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Big Game...*

The Ande line does have a bad memory to it.

NIEV- you should do fine with the 40 lb shock leader. 
AS for colors, Ive been using the 40 cajun advantage but I have my own reasons for that. The clear big game would be my second (and close) choice. 

You guys in Columbia SC. Im surprised that your local WalMart doesnt have the big game in the 50 or a sporting goods store such as DICKS or Sports Authority.

Anyhow, I snell hooks with at least 100 pound test. Snelling with the shocker material of 40 or 50 pound test will only last for a few blue fish. I've used 60 for hook snells and it got fish on the beach, but if I got hit by a blue before hand I couldnt count on the fifty to hold up in the wash.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Firespyder7 said:


> The Ande line does have a bad memory to it.
> 
> NIEV- you should do fine with the 40 lb shock leader.
> AS for colors, Ive been using the 40 cajun advantage but I have my own reasons for that. The clear big game would be my second (and close) choice.
> ...


Firespyder is right on the Ande , it has bad memory, I cant believe the difference in my rigs since I changed to BG.

As to Columbia, Barrons Outfitters on Harden Street, IS THE outfitter of choice, been in business since 1947. I work down town and spend time just wandering around and shooting the bull with these guys

However Sportsman Warehouse just opened a new store right on I-26/Piney Grove that is so easy to get to. We do have a Dicks but it is just not up to par with Sportsman Warehouse or Barrons.

As to Walmart in Columbia,,,,great for inland fishing but crap for salt water,,,,however the Walmart in Garden City, SC is jam up for Salt water.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

BG shock has always worked for me. I have been getting some snap off's with 40lb test. I'm now using 50-60lb test and loving it. Cheap and works great..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We all used ande yrs ago.. Friend of mine,yrs ago,was using bg 50.. Asked why,he said "tie a shock knot one time in this and compair to ande".. Been using it ever since.. 
Nothing wrong with ande,just a little stiff,maybe even a little more prone to catching a guide as well..imho..
The cuda that Teo aka Crawfish mentioned is some dern good stuff too,maybe even a tad more abrassion resistant than bg..
40 can work,just check the shock much closer between cast.. Been using cannonball rig and hi-low. This adds to the life of the shockline.. When you check your shock,don't just check it next to where the sinker hits,check it for frays from bluefish,they seem to like the taste of shock for some reason.. 
NEIVOwl,imo use at least 80 for your leader material, unless it's light tackle for pups or something....

*JMHO on what I've ran into with shock and leader material...*


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> NEIVOwl,imo use at least 80 for your leader material, unless it's light tackle for pups or something....
> 
> *JMHO on what I've ran into with shock and leader material...*


Thanks DD. Looking forward to meeting up with you in April.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

for me it is whatever is on sale for shock and dropper rigs. Ande is stiffer, but BG casts a little better. So it's a toss up depending on what you want to do. The biggest shock leader I use is 50# for surf and pier and only go to 80-100 lb for shick leaders with shark fishing adn that has nothing to do with casting, just abrasion resistance.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Fireline20 said:


> What about Line Color,,,there is clear, green, lite green, blue, red etc.
> 
> I also read somewhere that Pink is the first color to disappear underwater in the light spectrum. Whats the scoop on all that,,,does color make a difference.
> 
> High Vis to the fisherman's eys is not a factor because with either a leader or a rig, it is going to be all under water.:fishing:


Looong before there was anything called fluor-carbon leader, there was PINK ANDE...

I went to the Florida Keys way back and discoverd that the Yellowtail boats were tying ALL their leader out of PINK ANDE.. 
..in that SUPER CLEAR water it was the ONLY way to go according to the mates I talked to..
and they CAUGHT FISH..
..They were convinced that the PINK was even more effective than the Clear....

Well I brought that info back to N.C. and started using PINK ANDE for leaders when live baiting Speckled trout in clear water..and in sand-fleaing for pomps..
That was 20 yrs ago or more..
..I STILL USE PINK ANDE in my surf pomping...I have gone to fluor for trout.....


My 1st experiements against my CLEAR leader cohorts showed a DEFINITE ADVANTAGE..with PINK ANDE leaders...
Please remember I used 20 lb test for pomps and 12 for speckled trouts...

I have always been an ANDE fan.....even with all the new, ever-changing, fad lines that come and go ...I still use Premium on big reels and backcounty for spanish and blues..
I do use Fireline for topwater and Mirroluring...

Ande is kinda like..IF IT AIN'T BROKE...DON'T FIX IT..couse I'm too old to swayed by fads, fashions, or status...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Ditto on that Legend.Being from Fla. Ande Pink has and will be the Rig line of choice. As far as shock leaders I may have to give the BG a try,based on some local input currently use Ande.:fishing::beer::beer:


----------

